# Seiko 5 Sports Snzf15J1 + Raf Strap



## martinianpaul (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi folks. New kid on the block here. I recently re-discovered by love for watches. Searched out the Timex's and Tissots I wore years ago. Just got myself a Seiko 5 SNZF 15J1 divers watch, 'cos I liked it... and my budget in no way streches to some of the nicer pieces on RLT.

Don't like the strap though, so ordered a NATO Strap 20mm Orange Bond RAF jobs. Nice - but...

Anyone got any advice on if and how I can fit it to my Seiko?


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum, found your post while doing a search on this watch. To fit the NATO strap you first have to remove the stainless steel bracelet, you will need a spring bar tool to do this. Once you have removed the bracelet refit the spring bars and then fit your NATO.

Some watch manufactures use smaller spring bars when fitting stainless steel bracelets, if this is the case with Seiko, you will also have to buy the appropriate sized spring bars.

Brian


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum,

Easy way - take strap and watch to local watch shop and get them to do it, or, buy a springbar tool from RLT and then you can do all your own strap changes from home - I did this, so much nicer to tend to your own flock of watches instead of paying for someone else to do it.

Natos are a bit fiddly to get on first time, so GL


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I've ordered some RAF and NATO straps for my O&Ws, and so this is a new expedition for me as well. Someone somewhere recommended heavy duty spring bars for use with a thread-through strap, but others have stated that regular bars *of the right size* (loose ones will start opening up the lug holes, creating a future problem) work fine. Probably depends a) upon the watch and b) how you will be using it (desktop/business wear, active wear, DIVING). 

If you get the bar tool and do it yourself, invest in some good magnifying glasses or a hobbyist "extra hands" stand with magnifying glass. I find that it helps immensely in seeing what I'm doing down there. I'm amateur though, so some of the horological fans here who do their own maintenance and mods can provide even better advice.

BTW, you can make a NATO into an RAF with a fabric keeper (quite common in the 1950s I hear) by cutting off the short understrap. The Corvus Watch blog has instructions. I bought extra NATOs so I could experiment with that.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> If you get the bar tool and do it yourself, invest in some good magnifying glasses or a hobbyist "extra hands" stand with magnifying glass. I find that it helps immensely in seeing what I'm doing down there.


I find i can still see the spring bars well enough without magnified glass


----------



## martinianpaul (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, one and all. I took the line of least resistance and sought out that most elusive of animals - a small watch repair shop run by someone who seems to love his job. For the princely sum of Â£3 he removed the metal bracelet, supplied two free spring bars and remarked how nice my RLT strap looked. I think I'll let him look at my Kander Marines watch and see if he's willing to service it.


----------

